# Barn, then and now, after the fire.



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

oh gosh, i hope all horses got out ok.

There was a huge fire in a riding school over here a few days ago. Luckily the head girl and the YO managed to get all of the horses and the tack out. unfortunatly the head girls caravan, then entire barn and 2 cars were obliterated.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see the new barn : )


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thankfully, we weren't keeping horses in there at the time of the fire, we were just using it for storage. No loss of life, just quite a bit of tack loss. Fortunately, most of our saddles/bridles were mostly undamaged. That's horrible about the fire over there Faye, my thoughts are with them.

SUJ, me too. :wink:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

It looks great Smrobs!! Can't wait to see your new barn!


----------



## Pizmo (May 30, 2010)

That's scary & sad, but now kind of exciting for the new barn. 

Looks like you've done a lot of work - good job


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

cant wait to see the new barn. Do you have a picture of the ummm..... whats the word, the ummm... blueprint i guess you would call it???


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Wow! I must have missed this. When did your barn burn? I'm so sorry, but glad things are working out for you!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

RG, I'll get it up here one of these days when I am actually at my Dads for long enough to scan them LOL.

Dee, it happened at the end of August but everything seems to be working out okay now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally remembered to scan the plans for the new barn tonight.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my goodness! i cant wait to see it all built.


----------

